# Special of  TB500,  Quality Control videos as well



## LabpeRep (Sep 13, 2012)

Now we are running a special of Thymosin Beta 4(TB500), as low as $18 per vial, New Batch, 99.22% purity 

At Labpe, we quality control every batch of our products and make sure that only the top notch peptides are sold.  Checkout our MS &HPLC Reports


BATCHPURITYMS REPORTHPLC REPORTM120813-L66893499.22%MSHPLC
 

 So far, Labpe is the only peptide company that demonstrates the  quality control process through video,  Checkout our video at youtube 
 Ms test video:
*Mass Spectrum Test for thymosin Beta 4 (TB500), Labpe Peptide - YouTube*

 Hplc test video:
*Thymosin beta 4, TB500 from Labpe Peptide, HPLC test, purity over 98% - YouTube*

                                 Labpe, U.S. made peptide, shipping worldwide with an average of 5  business days delivery, overnight shipping available for U.S. delivery.


----------



## Vibrant (Sep 13, 2012)

Tb-500 is great for helping to heal from injuries and this is a great deal.


----------

